# Finished (3)



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just can't wait to get the breeders to start my flock.

George


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi george, you have done a really nice job there, did you it build yourself, i am sure you can't wait to get your birds , they will love it.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey, nice looking loft! Is that first picture some kind of a trap?  It looks good too!  Congrats on such a good job!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comp. My son and I did the framing but I did all the inside,outside and all the rest, build nest boxes, put up walls, doors, outsidee aviaries, etc. 
George


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

That picture is of a trap with four stalls as seen in the loft that Renee (Lovebirds)built. It is almost exactly the same except for a few deviations.
George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> That picture is of a trap with four stalls as seen in the loft that *Renee (Lovebirds)built*. It is almost exactly the same except for a few deviations.
> George


RENEE BUILT???????? Oh, wait till my husband reads THAT!! LOL
I know what you meant though.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I am sure you had a LOT to say about how it was built.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Why can't the supervisor get the credit?

Randy


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

ON most jobs, the supervisor is the one who gets most of the credit and the laborer just gets paid.

George


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, your new loft looks wonderful. Great job and I'm looking forward to seeing some pigeons in it.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I just today purchased a BB hen Vernazza blood line with a good flying record. She will be shipped overnight next Monday the 31st. She has won two 150 mile races and had a good flying speed of 1474.399 . Also several other top ten finishes. Pedigree and diplomas come with the bird. Now I need a good cock bird to finish the pair. I am also looking for another pair of Jenssens. Hope to start with two good breeding pairs and see where that leads. Hope to be flying some young ones soon.

Thanks,
George


----------

